# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  SOKET mâle croisé Basset 8 ans 20 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* SOKET
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *SOKET*
*Race apparentée : Basset*
*Mâle 20 kg et 46 cm au garrot*
*Né 12-07-2014*
*Arrivé au refuge : 01-03-2018*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*SOKET est au refuge depuis de longues années. Il a longtemps été très peureux et ne se laissait pas toucher. Depuis peu il est devenu rigolo et accepte qu'on le manipule. Il serait temps pour lui de quitter le refuge... Soket est sociable avec les autres, il cherche une famille calme, avec un autre chien pour le rassurer.*

Il se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifié, stérilisé, vacciné, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, européen, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...77310179059955

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## chupachup

Soket va devoir attendre combien d'années à Becej ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## chupachup

Toujours là...

----------


## chupachup

4 ans en Serbie...

----------


## chupachup

Bientôt 10 ans... toujours dans le froid et la pluie... toujours pas de panier retraite en vue  :Frown:

----------


## vivie maratta

Socket ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## Kéline

Soket  est réservé en Suisse et rejoindra sa famille quand les sauvetages pourront de nouveau se faire.

----------

